# My beaver problem



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

As i stated last week i went to timpson to try and fix the beaver problems we have out there. They have completely destroyed our bottom. It sickens me what these filthy rodents have done. I will continue to kill every one i see. We broke a total of 12 dams and burnt there dens to the ground. Only shot 1 that night with 12 gauge buckshot. It flopped around and flotted down the creek so no pics of the rodent. Plenty of snakes out there but we took care of quite a few. Instead of deer hunting down there i am gonna take up duck hunting cuz there sure are alot of them. ALL BEAVERS MUST DIE!!!!!!!


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Same song different verse for me here around the house.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Have you ever had that beaver soup?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

One word..........Dynamite. 80% or 50% will do the trick. Probably a little hard to get your hands on some these days. I hate to say it, but by the time you got home and typed your story, those beavers have repaired those small holes you created in their dam. Once the water level drops far enough in those ponds, they will appear out of where ever they are hiding and come see what the problem is.

Oh, I would be careful about damaging or destroying a beaver lodge. I think there are laws against it. Ask a trapper. As a mater of fact, you probably need some kind of nuisance permit to do what you are doing legally.

Hey, It ain't illegal until you get caught, Right?

I like the way you said, "and burnt their dens to the ground." 

Man, is you crazy???


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

I would tell u what i really wanted to do but i will probally get arrested for saying.LOL. And if u need a permit to kill or destroy there dens i had no idea and never heard of it.


Gator gar said:


> One word..........Dynamite. 80% or 50% will do the trick. Probably a little hard to get your hands on some these days. I hate to say it, but by the time you got home and typed your story, those beavers have repaired those small holes you created in their dam. Once the water level drops far enough in those ponds, they will appear out of where ever they are hiding and come see what the problem is.
> 
> Oh, I would be careful about damaging or destroying a beaver lodge. I think there are laws against it. Ask a trapper. As a mater of fact, you probably need some kind of nuisance permit to do what you are doing legally.
> 
> Hey, It ain't illegal until you get caught, Right?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I think you already said enough to get arrested. If not, maybe a good hefty fine.


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

you try a beaver trap? you can get the "bear traps" and beaver scents from gander...

make a good hide or pillow for the couch too!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Bleed~Fish said:


> you try a beaver trap? you can get the "bear traps" and beaver scents from gander...


Not bear traps, but coni-bear traps. 330 coni-bear is the size you will need. Don't forget your trapping license. Oh, wait a minute, you don't need no stinking license. Not when you are out there burning down ther lodges.

I apologize, I just can't stop laughing.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

I've heard that if you sit down with someone that will video tape it at about a hundred or so yards with a .243 or .6mm and drink a few 6 packs we could probly shoot a few, hypothetically of course. I think you should erradicate those things, I mean come on, if a spotted owl was pooping on my truck I would shoot it. They are damaging your property and causing ill effects to your land.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Every BEAVER I get a hold of I try to tear up also!!LOL!!


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

Save a Tree Eat a Beaver!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Many a great men have succumb to the treachery of a hairy BEAVER!...LOL....


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

didn't take long for this one to go downhill......


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

This is east texas you don't need a permit, pretty sure they sell dynamite on the side of the road up there. Bunch of ducks hunted toledo alot last year.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

squidmotion said:


> didn't take long for this one to go downhill......


Actually took much longer than I expected.....

Just cut off all financial support to those beavers and they will go away...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

remi19 said:


> , pretty sure they sell dynamite on the side of the road up there. .


Next to the boiled peanuts!


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

A trapper's license is required to take or attempt to take fur-bearing animals, except that a person who possesses a hunting license may take and possess a fur-bearing animal, provided the furbearer (or any part thereof) is not to be sold. 
A department-issued CITES tag is required to be attached to all otters taken and possessed in this state. 
A landowner on their own land or their authorized agent is not required to have a trapper's or hunting license if these nuisance animals are taken while causing loss or damage to agricultural crops, livestock, poultry, or personal property. However, such animals or their pelts may not be possessed or sold. 
Seasons, legal means of taking, and rules about fur-bearing animals or their pelts are covered in another guide (brochure) called Fur-bearing Animal Regulations. Fur-bearing animals may be hunted at night on private property with the aid of an artificial light.

For fur-bearing animals taken by a recreational hunter, there is no bag or possession limit​


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

*Beaver Removal*

If you really want to get rid of those beavers just tell them there is an outlet mall just down the highway!... you will never see them again or at least for a long while!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Gator Gar, got your Junior Game Warden badge? :rotfl:


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

try TNT


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

ProSkiff said:


> Save a Tree Eat a Beaver!!!!!!!


seriously! don't knock it till you've tried it. Although a beaver needs to be properly cleaned or they have a strong fishy taste!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like RodWade has the junior Game Warden Badge. I am just very careful of what I post and what I say when I do post. No sense in letting them know everything I do illegal. Not that I do anything illegal. Well, like i said, it's only illegal when you get caught. Now, what is the GPS location of those two hoop traps I set. Just kidding..


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Trap them & relocate them to a Pond in a subdivision..
Im sure the HOA assoc would love ya for it..


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> seriously! don't knock it till you've tried it. Although a beaver needs to be properly cleaned or they have a strong fishy taste!


PLEASE, don't feed the animals. Dayuum!!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for clearing it up!! I didn't think i was doing anything wrong but i am still a rookie at hunting! I am a fisherman first and a hunter second! Just thought i would share my adventure with some 2coolers. I guess next time i go that way i will stop off at the smoked almond stand and ask for some TNT!!!LOL!!! I will stick to the fishing forums until i am a more experienced hunter!! By the way thanks for all the pm's from the fellow 2coolers about the 2cool Beaver roundup!!! It is gonna go down in a big way!!!


rodwade said:


> A trapper's license is required to take or attempt to take fur-bearing animals, except that a person who possesses a hunting license may take and possess a fur-bearing animal, provided the furbearer (or any part thereof) is not to be sold.
> A department-issued CITES tag is required to be attached to all otters taken and possessed in this state.
> A landowner on their own land or their authorized agent is not required to have a trapper's or hunting license if these nuisance animals are taken while causing loss or damage to agricultural crops, livestock, poultry, or personal property. However, such animals or their pelts may not be possessed or sold.
> Seasons, legal means of taking, and rules about fur-bearing animals or their pelts are covered in another guide (brochure) called Fur-bearing Animal Regulations. Fur-bearing animals may be hunted at night on private property with the aid of an artificial light.
> ...


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

So this thread really was about rodents??? I guess my mind is damaged. Internet is bad...all bad.


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

Gator gar said:


> Not bear traps, but coni-bear traps. 330 coni-bear is the size you will need. Don't forget your trapping license. Oh, wait a minute, you don't need no stinking license. Not when you are out there burning down ther lodges.
> 
> I apologize, I just can't stop laughing.


you know what i meant gator..couldnt think of what they were called thats why i put in quoations....

and for 25 bucks you can get it tannned to make a good pillow...and yes i know its illegall to sell with out a liscence..

beaver nuggets from buckies would make good bait, and a card board cut out of the buckies beaver would make a good decoy..:slimer:


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

People that haven't seen them in action have no idea how destructive they are. 

I used to drive a Porsche. My license plate read "BVR TRP." LOL

Sorry Dear.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

A Porsche would deffinately be an effective beaver trap. I bet you could catch way more with it, than a 330 coni-bear. Just make sure you are able to satisfy the beavers appetite once you get it in the trap. I have plenty of appetite suppresent, just no Porsche.


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

Let me know when the ducks become a problem! I'll be glad to help.



EBHunter


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

i love beaver...


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

Bleed~Fish said:


> you try a beaver trap? you can get the "bear traps" and beaver scents from gander...
> 
> could you tell me a little more about the beaver scents.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

mudhog said:


> could you tell me a little more about the beaver scents.


To anyone who feels compelled to answer this: Be careful!!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

mudhog said:


> could you tell me a little more about the beaver scents.


Shrimp boat comes to mind....so does my second wife!

SORRY! I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

If you see any blonde phase beavers let me know. There a lot dumber and easier to catch than the other ones. lol


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

"and for 25 bucks you can get it tannned to make a good pillow"

Thas what I did with mine, slept on it last night! And dont forget to top off your beaver with some whipped cream before you eat it!


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

rodwade said:


> Fur-bearing animals may be hunted at night on private property with the aid of an artificial light.
> 
> That my friend is a great quote. " Fur-bearing animals may be hunted at night"
> lol
> ...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

You'd better watch out for these guys.

Dear Mr. DeVries:

It has come to the attention of the Department of Environmental Quality
that there has been recent unauthorized activity on the above referenced
parcel of property. You have been certified as the legal landowner
and/or contractor who did the following unauthorized activity:

Construction and maintenance of two wood debris dams across the outlet
stream of Spring Pond.

A permit must be issued prior to the start of this type of activity. A
review of the Department's files shows that no permits have been issued.

Therefore, the Department has determined that this activity is in
violation of Part 301, Inland Lakes and Streams, of the Natural Resource
and Environmental Protection Act, Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994,
being sections 324.30101 to 324.30113 of the Michigan Compiled Laws
annotated.

The Department has been informed that one or both of the dams partially
failed during a recent rain event, causing debris and flooding at
downstream locations. We find that dams of this nature are inherently
hazardous and cannot be permitted.

The Department therefore orders you to cease and desist all activities
at this location, and to restore the stream to a free-flow condition by
removing all wood and brush forming the dams from the stream channel.
All restoration work shall be completed no later than January 31, 2002.

Please notify this office when the restoration has been completed so
that a follow-up site inspection may be scheduled by our staff. Failure
to comply with this request or any further unauthorized activity on the
site may result in this case being referred for elevated enforcement
action.

We anticipate and would appreciate your full cooperation in this matter.
Please feel free to contact me at this office if you have any questions.

Sincerely,
David L. Price
District Representative
Land and Water Management Division
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

RESPONSE:

Dear Mr. Price,

Re: DEQ File No. 97-59-0023; T11N; R10W, Sec. 20;
Montcalm County

Reference your certified letter dated 12/17/2000 has been referred to me
to respond to. First of all, Mr. Ryan De Vries is not the legal
landowner and/or contractor at 2088 Dagget, Pierson, Michigan.

I am the legal owner and a couple of beavers are in the (State
unauthorized) process of constructing and maintaining two wood "debris"
dams across the outlet stream of my Spring Pond.

While I did not pay for, authorize, nor supervise their dam project, I
think they would be highly offended that you call their skillful use of
natural building materials "debris." I would like to challenge your
department to attempt to emulate their dam project any time and/or any
place you choose. I believe I can safely state there is no way you could
ever match their dam skills, their dam resourcefulness, their dam
ingenuity, their dam persistence, their dam determination and/or their
dam work ethic.

As to your request, I do not think the beavers are aware that they must
first fill out a dam permit prior to the start of this type of dam
activity. My first dam question to you is:
(1) Are you trying to discriminate against my Spring Pond Beavers? or,
(2) do you require all beavers throughout this State to conform to said
dam request?

If you are not discriminating against these particular beavers, through
the Freedom of Information Act I request completed copies of all those
other applicable beaver dam permits that have been issued. Perhaps we
will see if there really is a dam violation of P! art 301, Inland Lakes
and Streams, of the Natural Resource and Environmental Protection Act,
Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.3010,1 to
324.30113 of the Michigan Compiled Laws, annotated. I have several
concerns. My first concern is aren't the beavers entitled to legal
representation?

The Spring Pond Beavers are financially destitute and are unable to pay
for said representation - so the State will have to provide them with a
lawyer.

The Department's dam concern that either one or both of the dams failed
during a recent rain event causing flooding is proof that this is a
natural occurrence, which the Department is required to protect. In
other words, we should leave the Spring Pond Beavers alone rather than
harrass them and call their dam names. If you want the stream "restored"
to a dam free-flow condition - please contact the beavers - but if you
are going to arrest them they obviously did not pay any attention to
your dam letter (being unable to read English).

In my humble ! opinion, the Spring Pond Beavers have a right to build
their unauthorized dams as long as the sky is blue, the grass is green
and water flows downstream. They have more dam right than I do to live
and enjoy Spring Pond. If the Department of Natural Resources and
Environmental Protection lives up to its name, it should protect the
natural resources
(Beavers) and the environment (Beavers' Dams).

So, as far as the beavers and I are concerned, this dam case can be
referred for more elevated enforcement action right now. Why wait until
1/31/2002 The Spring Pond Beavers may be under the dam ice then, and
there will be no way for you or your dam staff to contact/harass them
then.

In conclusion, I would like to bring to your attention a real
environmental quality (health) problem in the area. It is the bears.
Bears are actually defecating in our woods. I definitely believe you
should be persecuting the defecating bears and leave the beavers alone.

If you are going to investigate the beaver dam, watch your step! (The
bears are not careful where they dump!)

Being unable to comply with your dam request, and being unable to
contact you on your answering machine, I am sending this response to
your office via another government organization - the USPS. Maybe,
someday, it will get there.

Sincerely,
Stephen L. Tvedten
The University of Texas at: Austin
Office Community Relations/Accounting unit
P.O. Box 7367
Austin, TX 78713


----------

